

24 Recipients of MacArthur ‘Genius’ Awards Named - clbrook
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/25/arts/macarthur-genius-award-winners-named.html?_r=0

======
clbrook
Meet the 2013 MacArthur Fellows:
[http://www.macfound.org/fellows/class/2013/](http://www.macfound.org/fellows/class/2013/)

------
blacksmith_tb
Lots of interesting recipients, as always, including one from the world of CS:
[http://www.macfound.org/fellows/894/](http://www.macfound.org/fellows/894/)

